# Ireland Overnighter



## Sixmile (1 Jun 2017)

A few times a year I try and get away from it all and pick a location in Ireland to ride to, stay over and ride back from. After a great trip down in the Irish midlands last year, I decided to head towards Athlone again, no small part down to the fantastic greenway that links the town with Mullingar. I had booked my b&b in Athlone months ago and put the trip planning on the back burner. When I came back to putting everything together I ended up adding in a trip to a certain parochial house to give this ride a little more interest than just doing the same thing as last year.

If you're still with me and interested, here's how I rolled..
Monday 29th May 2017





Craggy Island Parochial House

5:30am alarm
Drove from Ballyclare to Belfast and parked my car in work and rode across to the train station.
6:45am - 9am Belfast to Dublin Connolly train - train arrived in a few minutes late, panic stations!
Connolly and Heuston stations 2.1miles apart
9:25 - 11:30am Dublin Heuston to Athenry train - caught this train with >1 minute to spare
Cycle 2 hours Athenry to Fr Ted's for afternoon tea and photos
Cycle 4/5 hours from Fr Teds to Athlone and checked into pre-booked b&b
Did the usual, washed the kit, got cleaned up, bath, something to eat etc
2 ciders and I was out for the count.

Day 1 - 105 miles





Athlone Skyline

Tuesday 30th May 2017
Ate like a horse at breakfast in the b&b and set off at check out time 11:30am
Straight onto the Athlone to Mullingar greenway - 27 miles of the flattest, smoothest, straightest asphalt
Lunch in Mullingar and on my way again













I had booked a train from Dundalk to Belfast for 19:55 and I arrived in Dundalk with around 92 miles for that day, so of course another ton had to be done! I did 2 loops of the town and made the train again with no time to spare.
The train arrived back in Belfast about 21:30 and it was back to work, load the bike in and get home.

Day 2 - 104 miles

It was my first ever consecutive 100+ mile days and I can't imagine how Amanda Coker et al can do serious mileage day after day. As I type this I still have a reminder of those harsh hours in the saddle. I'm hoping I'm feeling a little fresher for the Gran Fondo this Sunday. All in all, it was a great 2 days and I already have most of my next trip planned for just over a months time.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2017)

Sixmile said:


> A few times a year I try and get away from it all and pick a location in Ireland to ride to, stay over and ride back from. After a great trip down in the Irish midlands last year, I decided to head towards Athlone again, no small part down to the fantastic greenway that links the town with Mullingar. I had booked my b&b in Athlone months ago and put the trip planning on the back burner. When I came back to putting everything together I ended up adding in a trip to a certain parochial house to give this ride a little more interest than just doing the same thing as last year.
> 
> If you're still with me and interested, here's how I rolled..
> Monday 29th May 2017
> ...


There's a few bends on your straight road. I'm assuming you mean the Irish version, "Straight on round the corner" type of road.


----------



## Sixmile (3 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> There's a few bends on your straight road. I'm assuming you mean the Irish version, "Straight on round the corner" type of road.


 
The straight road was actually poker straight cyclepath from Athlone to Mullingar. The picture shows a stretch about 15 miles the other side of Mullingar I think.


----------



## Kajjal (3 Aug 2017)

As long as you are prepared for howling gales and driving rain Ireland has some great places to cycle. The roads can be a bit random, some are completely smooth and others are covered in pot holes.

I do mountain biking in the forestry and mountains there near where relatives live.

once I get higher up there is a clear view across the Atlantic.


----------



## Crackle (3 Aug 2017)

I never realized you could visit Fr. Ted's house. How cool!


----------

